# Be careful what you put in your honey FAQ page!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I was looking for something else and came across this product FAQ page from a honey producer/retailer:
https://www.johnstonhoney.com/faq.asp

From that FAQ page...


> What does "organic" honey mean?
> Johnston Honey’s organic honey is certified organic by Global Alliance, Bellefontaine, OH and the United States Department of Agriculture. This means that no chemicals are used in the hives and the hives are 2 miles from any farm or homes that uses potentially harmful chemicals. The harvest and packaging of organic honey is carefully documented and tracked to ensure nothing harmful mixes with the product. Organic honey from Johnston Honey is the purest honey you can buy. It also tastes great!


OK fine, they sell "organic" honey.  Now a later FAQ question ...



> What's this I hear about mites?
> There are no wild honey bees living in the US due to the heavy toll taken on bees by mites. Mites are red, pin head sized insects that suck the juice from bees. They arrived from Europe in the 1980’s and completely devastated the honey bee population (not the bumble bees though). One of the best ways to prevent mite damage is to use queen bees that are bred to self groom the mites off their skin. The mites fall to the bottom of the hive and die.
> 
> Johnston Honey uses the Minnesota Hygienic bee. This is not a complete cure and [HIGHLIGHT]some insecticides are still used in the hive in early spring and late fall.[/HIGHLIGHT]


So they sell organic honey, but "insecticides are still used in the hive"!



Yes, I am aware that some alleged "USDA Organic" honey is imported from Brazil. Costco, at least has sold that product. But Johnston hasn't mentioned anything about importing their "organic" honey. It seem they'd like you to believe that they produce their "organic" honey right here in the ol' USA - and then admit using pesticides in their hives twice every year!

:ws:



While we are at it, from the mites FAQ ...
"_There are no wild honey bees living in the US _..." :lpf:


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Organic honey standards, worldwide, allow for organic acids and/or essential oils. 
The wording in the copy is poor, but it is true that most 'certified organic honey' worldwide is produced with 'organic' miticides.
They only become insecticides when you try/do kill insects with them.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Many people think that certified organic stuff is grown without any chemicals at all. Nothing could be farther from the truth. Some of the chemicals allowed (and it varies by state) for organic production are _also quite toxic to bees._ (I think of this anytime someone posts here about how their hives are safe because they are on a certified organic farm.)

Among other things formic acid is allowed for use on bee colonies under the "Certified Naturally Grown" designation, no more than once per year, if needed. I have wondered whether OA would eventually get on the same list, but i haven't seen any documention of that yet.

Enj.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

enjambres said:


> I have wondered whether OA would eventually get on the same list, but i haven't seen any documentation of that yet.
> Enj.


From Dean..........Organic honey standards, worldwide, allow for organic acids and/or essential oils.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Please don't apply something I said about organic standards to CNG. we don't have organic standards for honey in the US. The CNG standards are, I guess seen as valuable by some....seems like arbitrary commtee group think compromises to me.


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it all sounds good. Makes me want to buy some of their vintage perennial garden honey. 
What's going to happen? Nothing....More sales if anything.
It says they're certified by the USDA and the organic hives are placed 2 miles from any farms or homes that could contaminate the honey and you can download the certificate. 
That's creative marketing right. He's a visionary or maybe a politician. Makes no difference. 
Funny to you or anyone who knows better while their laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, the USDA does allow us certifying agencies to certify honey as organic using standards from other countries. Never made sense to me, but it seems to work for the certifying agencies.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Found this page about organic honey in the USA. The first sentence says "As of September 2015, honey cannot be certified organic by the USDA." Here is the link for the rest of the page. http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/7/29/organic-honey


----------



## Stella (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link TPalmer!


----------



## jwisnewski (Sep 29, 2008)

TPalmer said:


> Found this page about organic honey in the USA. The first sentence says "As of September 2015, honey cannot be certified organic by the USDA." Here is the link for the rest of the page. http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/7/29/organic-honey


I liked the second picture of bottled honey - "very Raw Honey". What does that mean? Do you get everything that comes out of the extractor?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

TPalmer said:


> Found this page about organic honey in the USA. The first sentence says "As of September 2015, honey cannot be certified organic by the USDA." Here is the link for the rest of the page. http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/7/29/organic-honey


Well....if someone posts it on their blog, it must be accurate.


----------



## jlaudiofan (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm gonna throw this out there... There is a difference between Organic and organic. It's legalese.

Any plant is organic.

Not every plant is Organic.

You can spray anything you want on a plant and call it organic. Not so much with Organic.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Organic Labeling Requirements A growing number of consumers look for the word “organic” on a label. “Organic” is not just an adjective, nor is it synonymous with “natural.” The USDA has implemented a set of national standards that foods labeled “organic” must meet, whether produced in the United States or imported from other countries. Before a product can be labeled “organic,” a USDA-approved certifier inspects the farm where the food is grown to make sure the farmer is following all the rules necessary to meet USDA organic standards. The USDA accredits state, private and foreign organizations or persons to become these “certifying agents.” If you wish to produce or handle agricultural products that can be sold, labeled, or represented as “100 percent organic,” “organic” or “made with organic ingredients,” you must be certified by an accredited certifying agent. More information on how to become certified can be found on the National Organic Program Web site at www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/nop.
Organic food is produced by farmers who emphasize the use of renewable resources and the conservation of soil and water to enhance environmental quality for future generations. Organic food is produced without using most conventional pesticides; fertilizers made with synthetic ingredients or sewage sludge; bioengineering; or ionizing radiation. The USDA Organic seal on a product (shown below) indicates that a product is at least 95 percent organic. Organic labeling standards can be found at http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELDEV3004446&acct=nopgeninfo.


----------



## jlaudiofan (Feb 21, 2016)

The reason I say what I did, I have a friend who was real proud of this compost she got, which was "organic" mushroom compost. The label said Mushroom Compost, organic, certified, etc. After we found a shredded fritos bag inside, I kind of wondered.... So I went over the whole bag and on the bottom, about the size of a half dollar, was the seal that said "This is a 100% certified product." Then something about how there may be chemicals or some other nonsense and it's not actually certified organic.

The lawyers have made it really difficult for the average person to determine what is actually Organic and what is organic.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

What kind of sugar do you feed organic bees?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I was looking for something else and came across this product FAQ page from a honey producer/retailer:
> https://www.johnstonhoney.com/faq.asp
> 
> From that FAQ page...
> ...


I may be wrong, but I don't think queen bees groom themselves.


----------

